# Kentucky Lake this week



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The winners of this years OGF Crappie open are off to Jonathan Creek at Kentucky Lake this weekend. Fishing will be tough after this cold spell. Anyone have any ideas for patterns after a cool down? Surface temp was up to 56 with an excellent bite before the cold set in, but now down to 52.
What should we try?


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

TheKing,

I typically go down to Jonathan Creek the first week of April. This year I am not going to make it. I have too many other fishing adventures scheduled this year. Anyway, I usually end up going down to KY Lake during a major cold front. Somehow it always works out that way?

I would stay east of the 68 bridge, main lake side. Concentrate on the main creek channel break lines that roll off in to the main channel. I usually spider rig jigs keeping my baits no more than 1 - 3 feet from the bottom. If the bite is real tough I would bail on the jigs and go with a two hook drop shot rig #2 aberdeen, floro leader, 1/4oz. - 1/2oz. bell sinker depending on the conditions and lip hook my minnows. Most of the fish I pick up this way are pre-spawn white females.

Good luck and let us know how you do!

LarryFish


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

first get up early tomorrow and make some coffee. next be lookin out the window for the shaggin wagon cause ill be there at 6 or 630 am. third load up the boat and get ready for a schoolin from the true crappie king!!!!!!
see ya at o dark 30


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Larry,
We have targeted that first week at Jonathan Creek also and plan to continue. Someday maybe we can meet there and share info.  

Thanks for the help and I'll let you know how it goes.

Gstrick - Classes begin tonight ! Bring your notebook so you can take notes from TheKing !


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

When I make on early trip to Johnaton Creek, I usaully do best on the flats just off the bed areas. Toss 1/16, 1/8 Oz jigs rigged with hair and Crystal flash combo. Drag the botom with it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

From my expience with cold fronts, the crappie will just pull away from the bank and suspend over deeper water. Look for the bait balls they ususally aren't far away. I used to fish out of Ken-Lake in mid-March and usually found the crappie in that bay near bait.Sometime they would be just off the bottom , sometimes suspended. If it were real windy, I'd use a drift sock to slow the boat. both jigs and minnows worked. Good luck.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

We use to fish in the cove/bay where Bee Spring lodge is located. We would anchor off the opposite bank the lodge and usually pull descent fish with minnows dropped down and cranked up about 3 cranks or so...

I'd have to see map, been a while, but there is a big bay/cove about 1/2 way between Hester's Spot in the Sun(where we stayed) and Jonathan Creek. We sat in about 28fow and pulled 3 straight 16" fish on minnows.


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

A really good KY Lake fish reporting site:

http://www.moorsresort.com/marina/fishingreports.htm

In short, the guides say fishing is fair to good, with fish being caught anywhere from 3 ft to 20 ft. I think persistance is the key.

This looks like a good warm front moving through. Guide did say the females they caught were full of eggs.

Bottom bouncer - If you're staying at Hester's, you're driving by some mighty fine crappie spots if you go all the way to Jonathan Creek.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

For those that have been fishing Jonathan Creek can you tell me where a good place to stay is? I am thinking about heading down late April if time allows. Thanks!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Cozy Cove is a good place to stay. Very nice people and close to JC.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

when are these windbags due back from ky lake, im curious as to how they did.  

Sowbelly


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

We had some decent fishing, even though the first three days were cold and windy. The water level was still low for winter pool and fishing the shallows was hard because of the limited shoreline cover and limited number of drop offs near the shoreline. When we found a drop of near the shore that had not been hit already then we would get some. Water will be at summer pool by the 15th. There was alot of fishing pressure on Jonathan Creek due to the limited cover (winter pool) and those that ventured to Barkley and other less popular bays did somewhat better.










Crappies were in close-in on the drop off's early (5 am) sitting in about 3 ft of water next to 10 or 15 ft. Any later in the morning and someone else would already be on those spots. Then they were there again during the last hour of daylight. There are no lake maps that would give any indications of these type of spots. (I am thinking of investing in the Hydrografix computer maps.)

Mid-day we fished open water in 12-15 ft FOW at 10 ft down or on the bottom. About 2 fish per hour was normal. But these are 12-15 inchers, so not so bad.

We stayed in the water east of the 68 bridge because the one time we went inside the bay, the water was too shallow to hold fish. At summer pool, the fishing pressure should be reduced because that inside bay has alot of shoreline cover everywhere. Over there just look for 10 feet of water that gradually raises to the shore and fish in 3-4 feet of water near shoreline. Drop offs too.









Light green twister tails on light jigs or minnows on the bobber were both working. Cast and retrieve jigging worked good for me, but we did just as well with the bobber. 

Mid-April will be close to the bluegill spawn so be ready for it.

We caught a good number of keeper largemouth and smallmouth while fishing those drop-off points.









If the gills are in later in the month, hunt the bays with 6-8 feet of water and fish up close with worms or waxworms in 3 or less. Those Red-ears will wear you out. Catfish are with them.

Be very careful if you venture across the main lake - we were very lucky to make it back our first try. There is a sandbar (we hit it in rough weather and waves) down the middle of the lake in front of Jonathan Creek. I'd say there is no need to try it - fishing was no better.

Good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

King,

Thanks for the pics and the report. Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

King,

There is a channel that runs across the main lake right outside of JC. If you stray outside the channel it gets WAY shallow this time of year. Just remember the three Rs to stay in the channel: Red on Right when Returning from the ocean. The lake flows north.

I've considered looking into those hydrografx maps too. People who live in that area drop stake beds in the lake all winter long. I know of one guy who has over 100 spots where he's dropped beds. They'd be impossible to find just trolling the lake with a depth finder, but those maps might show some of them. 

B2F


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tips born2fish. The bouy line disappeared and we just went on across....major mistake ! 
Found out later that it is good winter pool advice to follow the islands north in the bouy channel and then cross only after getting to that big rock formation (across the lake) about a mile north of JC bay.
Some bouys must have been missing.

I never knew the three R's, thanks for that info.


----------

